# Druckpatronen für Canon IP 4300, Empfehlung?



## Maschine311 (15. April 2009)

*Druckpatronen für Canon IP 4300, Empfehlung?*

Hallo Leutz!
Ich habe ein Canon IP 4300 Tintenstrahl Drucker. So langsam aber sivcher gehen meine Patronen zur neige. Habe mich mal ein wenig umgesehen, weil ein Satz Patronen genauso viel kostet ie ein neuer Drucken, wa ich nicht bereit bin zu bezahlen.
Alternativen sind natürlich 
- die Kompatiblen Patronen mit Chip umbau
- Ciss System mit Großen Tanks neben dem Drucker
- Nachfüllsets

finde das aber alles nicht wirklich gelungene Lösungen! Habt ihr da noch eine Idee, oder könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen, evt. sogar was von den 3 da oben? 20-25€ wäre ich ja bereit auszugeben, aber 50 sind wirklich wucher!


----------



## Silvecio (15. April 2009)

*AW: Druckpatronen für Canon IP 4300, Empfehlung?*

Hallo,

wir nutzen hier auch den Canon IP 4300 schon seit anderthalb Jahren. Seitdem nutzen wir das Armor-System, da es zu der Zeit noch keine Patronen mit fertigem Chip bzw. Chip-Resetter gab. Außerdem hatte man beim Chipumbau das Problem, das die Füllstandsanzeige nicht mehr ging.

Vorteile sind:
1.das Starterpack kostet inklusive zugehörigem Adapter und einem Komplettsatz Patronen ca. 25,-€
2.Einzelpatronen ca. 4,-€
3.die Füllstandsanzeige funzt
4.kein Chipumbau nötig

Nachteil:
Man ist auf Armor kompatible Patronen (z.B. GEHA) angewiesen

Wir sind aber sehr zufrieden damit.

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## Maschine311 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Druckpatronen für Canon IP 4300, Empfehlung?*

Das wäre dann so as hier oder?
http://cgi.ebay.de/5-x-IP-4200-4300-4500-5200-Pixma-u-a-Armor-Adapter_W0QQitemZ110374076430QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Elektronik_Computer_Computer_Druckerpatronen?hash=item110374076430&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Das System ist nicht schlecht, nicht so umständlich. Und das taugt auch was? Wie sieht das den mit der Tintenqualität von Armor aus, ist die Qualitativ gleichwertig wie Canon oder z.B Gehe?


----------



## Silvecio (15. April 2009)

*AW: Druckpatronen für Canon IP 4300, Empfehlung?*

Jep,

das ist das Starterpack.
Einfach den Adapter rein, Patronen rein, fertig.

Mit der Qualität sind wir sehr zufrieden.
Auch auf Fotopapier. Einen Vergleich zu anderen Patronen habe ich leider nicht. Ein Unterschied zu den Erstpatronen von Canon ist uns nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Maschine311 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Druckpatronen für Canon IP 4300, Empfehlung?*

Habe da gerade ein Testgelesen, 
Druckerchannel | TEST: Armor-Adapter für Canons Pixma-Drucker > Die Druckkosten: Armor/Geha vs. Canon
die Qualität ist anscheinend mehr als gleichwertig. Die schreiben zwar das es etwas umständlich ist ihn einzusetzten und das der halt auf dem Druckkopf wohl nicht so dolle ist, aber der Test ist von Feb. 2007. Denke das diese anfänglichen Probs. mitlerweile behoben sind.

Habe aber noch was anderes intressantes gefunden! Schaut mal hier, da kosten die Ersatz-Patronen 1,19€, irgendwas mit Auto-Reset-Chips, bin mir aber noch nicht im klaren wie das zu funktionieren scheint.
https://www.resetter.de/index.php/cat/c16/XTCsid/34a569656a40e3d63df8b09dc9f0848a

Das scheint ähnlich zu funktionieren wie das "Armor/Geha Sys. " nur ohne Rahmen, aber man muß ersteinmal 42€ investieren, aber dafür kostet eine Patrone nur 1,19€. Denke eher was für Vieldrucker und die Qualität der tinte ist auch noch unbekannt!?!

Womit wir wohl wieder bei Armor wären!


----------



## Player007 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Druckpatronen für Canon IP 4300, Empfehlung?*

Diese  hier  habe ich für meinen MP520 gekauft, die waren Testsieger bei Druckerchannel.

Gruß


----------



## Maschine311 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Druckpatronen für Canon IP 4300, Empfehlung?*



Player007 schrieb:


> Diese  hier  habe ich für meinen MP520 gekauft, die waren Testsieger bei Druckerchannel.
> 
> Gruß



Na ja geringfügig billiger wenn man die dicke schwarze noch dazu kauft. Aber sag mal wie die Funktionieren? Haben die ein Chip verbaut, der auch den Tintenstand anzeigt? konnte nichts finden!


----------



## Silvecio (16. April 2009)

*AW: Druckpatronen für Canon IP 4300, Empfehlung?*

Ich hab da mal die Tests rausgesucht:

Pelikan bei Druckerchannel

Sind mit Chip und so einfach zu nutzen wie die Originalpatronen.

Armoradapter bei Druckerchannel

Mit dem Adapter etwas umständlicher zu nutzen.

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## Player007 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Druckpatronen für Canon IP 4300, Empfehlung?*



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Na ja geringfügig billiger wenn man die dicke schwarze noch dazu kauft. Aber sag mal wie die Funktionieren? Haben die ein Chip verbaut, der auch den Tintenstand anzeigt? konnte nichts finden!



Die dicke schwarze ist doch schon in dem Paket drinne 
PGI-5 BK, CLI-8 C, CLI-8 M, CLI-8 Y sind da drinne.

Gruß


----------



## Maschine311 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Druckpatronen für Canon IP 4300, Empfehlung?*



Player007 schrieb:


> Die dicke schwarze ist doch schon in dem Paket drinne
> PGI-5 BK, CLI-8 C, CLI-8 M, CLI-8 Y sind da drinne.
> 
> Gruß



Oh ja die kleine schwarze fehlt nur. Na ja sind so 35€, nicht gerade meine Vorstellung von einem geilen Preis, aber so gerade ebend ertragbar und immernoch billiger als die originalen. Habe früher mein Canon S520 immer mit Pelikan Patronen gefüttert, ganzer Satz für 20€ und die waren echt klasse.

Hat noch jeman Tipps und Tricks um Kohle zu sparen!


----------



## mysteria@amd (21. April 2009)

*AW: Druckpatronen für Canon IP 4300, Empfehlung?*

ja ich zum beispiel.

undzwar tinastinte.de

ja die seite sieht doof aus, aber die patronen sind saugeil
kosten glaub etwas über 1€
da is halt der chip net drauf, aber den kannste beim alten abschneiden und da drauf kleben. ich benutz die schon ewig und die sind net schlechter als die originalen^^


----------



## hyperionical (21. April 2009)

*AW: Druckpatronen für Canon IP 4300, Empfehlung?*

Hi,
ich empfhele das Set unter dieser Adresse, da man:
-die Patronen unbegrenzt wiederbefüllen kann
-an keine Tinte gebunden ist (Hersteller)
-es supereinfach ist und die Patronen nicht auslaufen können
-kein Chipwechel notwendig
-der Patronenstatus weiterhin korrekt arbeitet (also anzeigt wann die Patrone leer ist).
Hab es selber seit ca 8 Monaten und habe schon Dutzende Refills (hab immernoch die Farbe aus dem Komplettset) durchgeführt und kann nur sagen das es keine Mängel gibt.
Falls du weitere Fragen zum Set hast,schreib mir.


----------



## Maschine311 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Druckpatronen für Canon IP 4300, Empfehlung?*



hyperionical schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich empfhele das Set unter dieser Adresse, da man:
> -die Patronen unbegrenzt wiederbefüllen kann
> -an keine Tinte gebunden ist (Hersteller)
> ...



Die Adresse wäre mal intressant zu sehen


----------



## mysteria@amd (22. April 2009)

*AW: Druckpatronen für Canon IP 4300, Empfehlung?*



hyperionical schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich empfhele das Set unter dieser Adresse, da man:
> -die Patronen unbegrenzt wiederbefüllen kann
> -an keine Tinte gebunden ist (Hersteller)
> ...


der chip weiß nicht wieviel in der patrone ist, er errechnet das einfach, also wenn du neues reinfüllst, dann weiß der das garnicht…
ich empfehle weiterhin tinastinte.de, der chipwechsel ist sowas von einfach…


----------



## Olaf Oktober (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Druckpatronen für Canon IP 4300, Empfehlung?*

Habe heute bei einer bekannten Handelskette ein Druckerpatronen-Set der Marke PELIKAN für meinen CANON Pixma MP520 gekauft (das Set läuft unter der Nummer P16) - für gute 29 Euro - das ist ok.... dachte ich. Jetzt packe ich die Patronen aus und mußte gerade feststellen, daß 3 der 4 Patronen abgebrochene Halterungen haben. Morgen werde ich nochmals in den Laden fahren und die Dinger umtauschen - das dürfte kein Problem sein. Sollte sich herausstellen, daß eine weitere Packung der Marke PELIKAN ebensolche fehlerhaften und unbrauchbaren Patronen inne hat, werde ich hier ein extra Thema eröffnen.... ich schwöre!


----------



## Maschine311 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Druckpatronen für Canon IP 4300/ MP540, Empfehlung?*

So, ich hole den Thread nochmal aus der versenkung! Habe Mitlerweile ein Canon MP 540 die origialpatronen habe nicht lange gehalten. Obwohl nur 2 Bilder gedruckt wurden und sonst eigentlich nur Dokumente sind 2 Farben bereits alle.
Sohabe nun das hier gefunden, hört sich recht gut und Preiswert an und die Schweizer können ja nicht nur Käse herstellen. Was haltet ihr davon, 20€ für ein Satz bin ich bereit zu zahlen und das sogar ohne Umbau des Chips!

Druckerpatronen, Tintenpatronen und Toner von Peach.


----------

